# Majestics (Delano) 5~24~09



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Good to see shows coming back to Delano :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lets keep this one TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 2 2009, 03:43 PM~13765908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
:nicoderm:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@May 2 2009, 04:59 PM~13766325
> *Good to see shows coming back to Delano  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Lets keep this one TTT
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

good luck wit da show


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin: SHOW TIME  REMEMBER ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOMED SO LET'S DO THIS :cheesy:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@May 2 2009, 04:59 PM~13766325
> *Good to see shows coming back to Delano  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Lets keep this one TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 2 2009, 11:14 PM~13768869
> *:biggrin: SHOW TIME  REMEMBER ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOMED SO LET'S DO THIS :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 2 2009, 03:43 PM~13765908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

hit us up if you guys need trophies we can do any size any color and the best price hands down.




TTT 













send us some flyers will have post them up at the shops and pass them out over here at local shows in the fresno area


atomic 

:thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 2 2009, 11:14 PM~13768869
> *:biggrin: SHOW TIME  REMEMBER ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOMED SO LET'S DO THIS :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Talk to the club we may attend....Whats the rules for the hop....


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 3 2009, 11:41 AM~13771193
> *Talk to the club we may attend....Whats the rules for the hop....
> *


i got you arron ill have the rules mid next week


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 2 2009, 09:42 PM~13768148
> *good luck wit da show
> *


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_DADDYSGIRL WILL BE IN DA HOUSE_


----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 3 2009, 05:29 PM~13773056
> *DADDYSGIRL WILL BE IN DA HOUSE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*Carnales Unidos C.C. will be in da house    *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 3 2009, 08:12 PM~13774045
> *Carnales Unidos C.C. will be in da house
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 3 2009, 06:29 PM~13773056
> *DADDYSGIRL WILL BE IN DA HOUSE
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Glad to see it a go on the Show!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 3 2009, 08:21 PM~13774161
> *
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 3 2009, 10:19 PM~13775716
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TO ALL CAR CLUBS & HOPPERS LIKE THE GAME SHOW PRICE IS RIGHT SAID ....COOOOOOOOOOOME ON DOWN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 4 2009, 04:52 PM~13783075
> *TO ALL CAR CLUBS & HOPPERS LIKE THE GAME SHOW PRICE IS RIGHT SAID ....COOOOOOOOOOOME ON DOWN!!! :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 4 2009, 05:29 PM~13783461
> *    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 3 2009, 12:41 PM~13771193
> *Talk to the club we may attend....Whats the rules for the hop....
> *


And pay out?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

see you there.... :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

sports car/muscle car claas?


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@May 5 2009, 09:00 PM~13798136
> *sports car/muscle car claas?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@May 5 2009, 09:00 PM~13798136
> *sports car/muscle car claas?
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_HEY, CAN YOU GUYS POST THE TROPHY CATAGORIES_


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 6 2009, 08:17 AM~13801569
> *HEY, CAN YOU GUYS POST THE TROPHY CATAGORIES
> *


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIP'N CAR CLUB 714 WILL B IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 6 2009, 09:28 PM~13811054
> *DIP'N CAR CLUB 714  WILL B IN DA HOUSE
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 6 2009, 07:17 AM~13801569
> *HEY, CAN YOU GUYS POST THE TROPHY CATAGORIES
> *


there will be 40 categories,,so pretty much they all covered


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS DELANO CAR SHOW & HOP
May 24th 2009
Hop rules & categories
Single pump street- Max lock up 32", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Double pump street- Max lock up 33", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 37" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles its mod. Class no crying
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 37" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.

CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 5 2009, 09:29 PM~13798503
> *:yes:
> *


wellyou can count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

will da radicals must have to drive in]]yes]]


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 7 2009, 09:54 AM~13815357
> *MAJESTICS DELANO CAR SHOW & HOP
> May 24th 2009
> Hop rules & categories
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks good.....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT 4 DELANO


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 6 2009, 10:28 PM~13811054
> *DIP'N CAR CLUB 714  WILL B IN DA HOUSE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 7 2009, 10:54 AM~13815357
> *MAJESTICS DELANO CAR SHOW & HOP
> May 24th 2009
> Hop rules & categories
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 7 2009, 10:24 AM~13815098
> *there will be 40 categories,,so pretty much they all covered
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 7 2009, 10:54 AM~13815357
> *MAJESTICS DELANO CAR SHOW & HOP
> May 24th 2009
> Hop rules & categories
> ...


kinda of different rules but hey its youre hop do it how you want


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW BIG UP'S TO MAJESTICS


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@May 7 2009, 08:50 PM~13821372
> *SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW BIG UP'S TO MAJESTICS
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 7 2009, 05:10 PM~13819195
> *
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@May 7 2009, 05:20 PM~13819313
> *TTT  FOR DELANO
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 7 2009, 06:11 PM~13820277
> *kinda of different rules but hey its youre hop do it how you want
> *


we got to change it up a bit.  37" lock up is only gonna get you so many inches


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 8 2009, 11:03 AM~13826877
> *Majestics May 24th 2009
> Hop rules correction
> Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
> ...


I JUST WANT TO SEE A HOP :biggrin: NOW LETS DO THIS :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 8 2009, 05:12 PM~13830520
> *I JUST WANT TO SEE A HOP :biggrin: NOW LETS DO THIS :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 8 2009, 09:13 AM~13825812
> *we got to change it up a bit.   37" lock up is only gonna get you so many inches
> *


Talked to a couple members were going to bring a few cars


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 9 2009, 10:51 AM~13836918
> *Talked to a couple members were going to bring a few cars
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> Talked to a couple members were going to bring a few cars
> [/quote
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 8 2009, 05:12 PM~13830520
> *I JUST WANT TO SEE A HOP :biggrin: NOW LETS DO THIS :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: I WILL BE THERE WITH MY SINGLE PUMP TRUCK :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@May 9 2009, 05:30 PM~13838659
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: I WILL BE THERE WITH MY SINGLE PUMP TRUCK :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

LETS DO THIS


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 10 2009, 09:52 AM~13843442
> * LETS DO THIS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 10 2009, 10:57 AM~13843475
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY QUE TAL MR ROB  GIVE ME A HALLA BRO


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 10 2009, 01:31 PM~13844485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  BRING IT ON  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 10 2009, 08:13 PM~13847360
> * ttt
> *


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

After hop also in a private location get your hopp on.


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

AFTER HOP MY PLACE DONT TRIP CHARGE UR BATTS NO EXCUSES JUST BRING IT :biggrin:  SUNDAY AFTER HOP


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

DELANO DONT PLAY... WHEN WE SAY THERES IS AN AFTER HOP BELIEVE THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yayo63_@May 11 2009, 03:47 PM~13854738
> *DELANO DONT PLAY... WHEN WE SAY THERES IS AN AFTER HOP  BELIEVE THAT :thumbsup:
> *


VERY TRUE.....LIKE I SAID LETS DO THIS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 11 2009, 04:23 PM~13855129
> *VERY TRUE.....LIKE I SAID LETS DO THIS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 11 2009, 06:03 AM~13849842
> *After hop also in a private location get your hopp on.
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yayo63_@May 11 2009, 03:47 PM~13854738
> *DELANO DONT PLAY... WHEN WE SAY THERES IS AN AFTER HOP  BELIEVE THAT :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 11 2009, 09:08 PM~13858256
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


Q-VO


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yayo63_@May 11 2009, 02:43 PM~13854685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 11 2009, 09:11 PM~13858291
> *Q-VO
> *


Hows everything? U guys ready for all the ranflas?


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 12 2009, 06:03 PM~13867450
> *Hows everything? U guys ready for all the ranflas?
> *


HELL YEA :yes: :yes:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

PRE REG DEAD LINE IS MAY 17TH THIS SUNDAY. DONT BE LEFT OUT. LIMITED SPACE AVAILABLE.. SEE ALL U THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:</span>


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT FOR BIG "M"


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

TTT for D-Town Majestics And Chili Verde Pizza's after the show at LR'S Pizza!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@May 12 2009, 10:14 PM~13870092
> *TTT for D-Town Majestics And Chili Verde Pizza's after the show at LR'S Pizza!
> *


 :yes: :yes: WHAT ABOUT CHILE VERDE PIZZA AT THE AFTER HOP  THEN A QUIK RUN TO THE RESTROOM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@May 12 2009, 08:11 PM~13868861
> *TTT FOR BIG "M"
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@May 12 2009, 10:14 PM~13870092
> *TTT for D-Town Majestics And Chili Verde Pizza's after the show at LR'S Pizza!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

I NEED A REDBULL :biggrin:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 13 2009, 10:10 AM~13873388
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 13 2009, 11:05 AM~13873788
> *:cheesy:
> *


HEY QUE TAL :biggrin:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 13 2009, 11:05 AM~13873788
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 10 2009, 09:39 AM~13842901
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin: 11DAYS MAJESTICS DELANO CAR SHOW & HOP ..IT'S GOING TO B HOT :cheesy: :thumbsup: hno: :yes:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT 4 DELANO PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 13 2009, 07:20 PM~13878730
> *:biggrin: 11DAYS MAJESTICS DELANO CAR SHOW & HOP ..IT'S GOING TO B HOT :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  hno:  :yes:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

HEY NOW :scrutinize:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 13 2009, 10:12 PM~13881035
> *
> *


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

BIG BAD BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE IN DA HOUSE FOO SHOOO!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKES87_@May 14 2009, 09:04 PM~13892341
> *BIG BAD BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE IN DA HOUSE FOO SHOOO!
> *


HELL YAH. WE WILL BE WAITING FOR YOU GUYS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIKES87_@May 14 2009, 10:04 PM~13892341
> *BIG BAD BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE IN DA HOUSE FOO SHOOO!
> *


  LET'S DO IT  :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

THERE IS GOING TO BE SOME TRAFFIC


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 15 2009, 10:18 AM~13896102
> *THERE IS GOING TO BE SOME TRAFFIC
> *


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

rob83regal what's up big dog how you guyz lookin on the hop!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 15 2009, 11:30 AM~13897326
> *rob83regal what's up big dog how you guyz lookin on the hop!!!
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


so far so good. :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT THIS IS GONNA B A SHOW NOT TO MISS 

TTT FOR DELANO


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 15 2009, 10:18 AM~13896102
> *THERE IS GOING TO BE SOME TRAFFIC
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@May 15 2009, 02:51 PM~13898615
> *TTT THIS IS GONNA B A SHOW NOT TO MISS
> 
> TTT FOR DELANO
> *


VERY TRUE :yes:  LETS DO THIS


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 15 2009, 10:18 AM~13896102
> *THERE IS GOING TO BE SOME TRAFFIC
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 15 2009, 03:40 PM~13899000
> *VERY TRUE :yes:   LETS DO THIS
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yayo63_@May 15 2009, 07:50 PM~13900980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 15 2009, 09:17 PM~13902366
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE IN DA CASA!!!!!*



:thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@May 16 2009, 10:57 AM~13905287
> *NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE IN DA CASA!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> TTT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yayo63_@May 15 2009, 07:50 PM~13900980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST TO LET U RYDERS KNOW 8DAYS AWAY..COME ENJOY A GOOD SUNDAY..CAR SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW :cheesy: AND ALL U HOPPER CHARGE THOSE BATTS IT'S GOING TO B OFF THE HOOK :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 17 2009, 10:44 PM~13917418
> *
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

DAYS AWAY :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 16 2009, 05:35 PM~13907560
> *JUST TO LET U RYDERS KNOW 8DAYS AWAY..COME ENJOY A GOOD SUNDAY..CAR SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW :cheesy: AND ALL U HOPPER CHARGE THOSE BATTS IT'S GOING TO B OFF THE HOOK :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT 4 TUESDAY MORNING


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@May 19 2009, 02:24 AM~13930642
> *TTT 4 TUESDAY MORNING
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 19 2009, 07:15 AM~13932050
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

sunday  like abel said..SHOWTIME


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yayo63_@May 19 2009, 11:56 AM~13935457
> *sunday  like abel said..SHOWTIME
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yayo63_@May 19 2009, 12:56 PM~13935457
> *sunday  like abel said..SHOWTIME
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 19 2009, 02:24 PM~13936498
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 12 2009, 07:41 PM~13868500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

CHERRY IS COMMING DOWN ,IS THERE COLD ONES IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 19 2009, 11:08 PM~13942854
> *CHERRY IS COMMING DOWN ,IS THERE COLD ONES IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


  THE ICECHEST IS READY :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN C.C IS GOING TO BE IN THE HOUES !!!!!!!!!!!TEAM JD!!!!!!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 20 2009, 11:24 AM~13947204
> *JUST DIPPIN C.C IS GOING TO BE IN THE HOUES !!!!!!!!!!!TEAM JD!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SERVE ON</span>


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 20 2009, 08:33 PM~13952552
> *SERVE ON</span>
> *


wussup AL? D7 got any more hoppers in the works?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

how due you get there?


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@May 20 2009, 11:15 PM~13954542
> *how due you get there?
> *


IF COMING FROM N.BOUND 99 EXIT WOOLLOMES MAKE A LEFT CROSS RAIL ROAD TRACKS THEN LEFT @ S.LEXINGTON THEN JUST 2 BLOCKS AWAY MEMORIAL PARK TO UR RIGHT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTMFT :biggrin: OUR DAY IS COMING.......SUNDAY :cheesy: SHOWTIME


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 21 2009, 07:26 AM~13956693
> *TTMFT :biggrin: OUR DAY IS COMING.......SUNDAY :cheesy: SHOWTIME
> *


oooooohhhhhweeeeee 

where the ladies at


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yayo63_@May 20 2009, 08:48 AM~13945505
> * THE ICECHEST IS READY :biggrin:
> *


ORALE I SHOULD BE THERE ABOUT 8AM TO POP OPEN THE FIRST ONE FOR BREAKFAST :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

3 more days ,,,,,,,,can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 21 2009, 02:23 PM~13960381
> *ORALE I SHOULD BE THERE ABOUT 8AM TO POP OPEN THE FIRST ONE FOR BREAKFAST :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@May 21 2009, 03:08 PM~13960891
> *3 more days ,,,,,,,,can't wait!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks can wait


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@May 21 2009, 03:08 PM~13960891
> *3 more days ,,,,,,,,can't wait!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 21 2009, 07:16 PM~13963289
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

>


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> >


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 22 2009, 01:40 PM~13971563
> *
> *


----------



## BLOB (Oct 24, 2007)

DEDICATED RIDERZ WILL B IN THE HOUSE


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

This is a sample of what Im gonna bring.. LOL Make sure there is room for me.....








:biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> >


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@May 22 2009, 03:36 PM~13972503
> *This is a sample of what Im gonna bring.. LOL Make sure there is room for me.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 21 2009, 03:26 PM~13961119
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE U GOING TO BE AT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

i would be at this show but wife is running la marathon so hope you guys have a good time!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 22 2009, 06:29 PM~13973816
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WHICH COUNTY IS DELANO FROM????


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 22 2009, 08:57 PM~13974816
> *WHICH COUNTY IS DELANO FROM????
> *


I THINK ITS KERN COUNTY


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 22 2009, 09:23 PM~13975034
> *I THINK ITS KERN COUNTY
> *


THANX BRO...IF THE BUDGET IS GOOD I MIGHT HIT IT!!!


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 22 2009, 09:27 PM~13975055
> *THANX BRO...IF THE BUDGET IS GOOD I MIGHT HIT IT!!!
> *


ITS A LITTLE BIT NORTH OF BAKERSFIELDMAYBE 20 MILES ON I-5


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 22 2009, 09:43 PM~13975151
> *ITS A LITTLE BIT NORTH OF BAKERSFIELDMAYBE 20 MILES ON I-5
> *


Its the 99 freeway not I 5. 

Directions to the park.....
From the South
If your coming from LA take I 5 to the 99. Take the 99 North towards Bakersfield. Exit Woolomes in Delano You will see a Pioneer gas staion on the left side of the freeway. Turn right go over the the train tracks turn left at the stop facing the airport. Go up about 1/2 mile you will see the park on the right side. 

From the North.....
Coming from Fresno Take 99 south to Delano exit Woolomes you will see home depot on the right. Turn left go over the the train tracks turn left at the stop facing the airport. Go up about 1/2 mile you will see the park on the right side. 

:biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@May 22 2009, 09:50 PM~13975197
> *Its the 99 freeway not I 5.
> 
> Directions to the park.....
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 22 2009, 09:43 PM~13975151
> *ITS A LITTLE BIT NORTH OF BAKERSFIELDMAYBE 20 MILES ON I-5
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

SEE YOU SUNDAY :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

gonna be a good show ,, :biggrin:


----------



## ws media bowdown (Sep 11, 2008)

bowdown clothing in the house koolaidhydraulics in the house


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TOMORROW DA BIG DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

you guys might have posted it already but i missed it. whats the prices of the bike entrys and how many wrist bands do you get for the car and bike entry? thanks.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 21 2009, 02:23 PM~13960381
> *ORALE I SHOULD BE THERE ABOUT 8AM TO POP OPEN THE FIRST ONE FOR BREAKFAST :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 23 2009, 10:12 AM~13977805
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

is this a show at a park?will we be able to take the bbq and grill it up mabe sum brew?


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ws media bowdown_@May 23 2009, 12:23 AM~13976106
> *bowdown clothing in the house  koolaidhydraulics in the house
> *


Im reppin yall'z shirts now homie! "WESTSIDE LOWRIDER!"


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 87 MONTE LS IN 559_@May 23 2009, 04:00 PM~13980058
> *is this a show at a park?will we be able to take the bbq and grill it up mabe sum brew?
> *


no bbq pits or alcohol


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 22 2009, 07:51 PM~13974313
> *WHERE U GOING TO BE AT THIS WEEKEND
> *



Going to Terra Bella in the morning for a show but I will be in Delano after. See you there !!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

show time


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Damn just woke up. See you guys at the show. Good luck to everyone.
Alex G!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Damn just woke up. See you guys at the show. Good luck to everyone.
Alex G!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

VERY GOOD SHOW HAD ALOT OF FUN CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Had a good time out there. Good job Majestics great show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

congrats to trino chery 64,,he swept all the big trophys


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 24 2009, 10:45 PM~13988000
> *
> *


      :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SO WHO'S POSTING DA PIC;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 24 2009, 10:12 PM~13987754
> *congrats to trino chery 64,,he swept all the big trophys
> 
> 
> *


THANKS MAJESTICS FOR A GREAT SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Didn't get best mural but trino is hard to beat. Had a great time. As Abel would say fuck it its Sunday. Great show guys ill be back as long as you guys have them.
Alex G!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

delano putting it down like always


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_
1st PLACE FULL CUSTOM 80'S_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

GOOD SHOW!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 25 2009, 12:24 PM~13991205
> *
> 1st PLACE FULL CUSTOM 80'S
> 
> ...


I HAVE 1 THING TO SAY TO U AND THATS..."THANK YOU"...FOR COMING DOWN TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL SHOW...BELIEVE ME U EARN THAT 1ST PLACE TROPHY WITH THAT CUTLASS U HAVE  :thumbsup:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*GOOD TURNOUT GOOD SHOW MAJESTICS SEE U NEXT YEAR.*


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@May 25 2009, 03:34 PM~13992619
> *GOOD TURNOUT GOOD SHOW MAJESTICS SEE U NEXT YEAR.
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks for coming down...NEW FRIENDS CENTRAL CAL


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 24 2009, 11:31 PM~13988282
> *
> *


 :cheesy: NICE PIC


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 25 2009, 05:11 PM~13993984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good hopping


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

I and majestics delano would like to thank KOOLAID hydraulics for the sponcership of the hop. couldnt of done it any better.KOOLAID #1


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

DUE TO BEING BUSSY ALL DAY I DIDNT GET TO TAKE ALOT OF PICS, HERE IS A FEW. WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO MADE THIS SHOW HAPPEN, LIL ABLE FOR NOT GIVING UP, SILLY & HIS WIFE, YAYO & HIS DAD & J&J, KOOLAID, IMPALAS, TRINO, BIG RICH, STREETLOW, BIRD & THE CREW, ALL MAJESTICS MEMBERS, THE LIST GOES ON & ON. BUT THANK ALL CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT. HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS WERNT DISAPOINTED. THANKS TO ALL!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 25 2009, 06:10 PM~13993976
> *:cheesy: NICE PIC
> *


_PIC WAS TAKEN BY BIG RICH_


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW AND THE WEATHER COAPORATED. :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 25 2009, 07:26 PM~13994816
> *I and majestics delano would like to thank KOOLAID hydraulics for the sponcership of the hop. couldnt of done it any better.KOOLAID #1
> *


  :cheesy: VERY TRUE THANK YOU KOOLAID :thumbsup: LIL ABEL SAID IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@May 25 2009, 10:14 PM~13997077
> *IT WAS A GOOD SHOW AND THE WEATHER COAPORATED.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR COMING DOWN


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 25 2009, 09:58 PM~13996802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NICE PICS! AND CONGRADULATIONS ON THE SHOW MAJESTICS! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good show and nice pics thanks


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

GOOD SHOW AND GOOD TURN OUT ABEL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HOPE THAT WE CAN SUPPORT YOU GUYS BETTER NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 26 2009, 07:05 AM~13998925
> *GOOD SHOW AND GOOD TURN OUT ABEL :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HOPE THAT WE CAN SUPPORT YOU GUYS BETTER NEXT YEAR!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 26 2009, 08:02 AM~13999348
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

It was a real cool show, just sorry I made it too late to Film the hop off  my apologies Delano Chapter


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 25 2009, 07:18 PM~13994726
> *good hopping
> *


the bad part about it that was a blown block seal!!!!!!!!!all bad but i will get my run backs next show!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 26 2009, 01:02 PM~14003105
> *the bad part about it that was a blown block seal!!!!!!!!!all bad but i will get my run backs next show!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont let that get you down shit we all have ups and downs, your car was working though


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

A.V. MAJESTICS ON THE FREEWAY ON 13'S :thumbsup:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 26 2009, 06:18 PM~14006461
> *A.V. MAJESTICS ON THE FREEWAY ON 13'S :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: props to av


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:  :420:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 26 2009, 07:18 PM~14006461
> *A.V. MAJESTICS ON THE FREEWAY ON 13'S :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 26 2009, 11:01 PM~14009898
> *
> *


 :cheesy: i wish i had a 9


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 26 2009, 07:26 PM~14006564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  THE BIG M...FAMILY


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


PINCHI MIKE LOOKS FADED :biggrin:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 29 2009, 08:43 AM~14035614
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------

